# One Exit in Four Story Apartment Building - NFPA 101



## Attararc (Apr 14, 2014)

In NFPA 101 2009 - It is not mentioned in 30.2.4.4 that the single exit (stair) in four story apartment building  shall open directly to the street or yard at the finished ground level; is that means the exit discharge can be through elevator lobby and it is not necessary to have exit door opening directly to outside?


----------



## cda (Apr 14, 2014)

How many units per floor?


----------



## Attararc (Apr 14, 2014)

4 dwelling units per floor


----------



## cda (Apr 14, 2014)

Have not looked a 101 yet

But how about continuity??? Is the stair going to be enclosed and rated??


----------



## cda (Apr 14, 2014)

I think # 5 & 7 answers your question.

PLUS:::

7.1.3.2.2   An exit enclosure shall provide a continuous protected path of travel to an exit discharge.

 Paragraph 7.1.3.2.2 emphasizes that exit enclosures, and the protection they afford the occupants, must be continuous. It is a fundamental premise that, once an occupant has been provided the level of protection afforded by an exit, that level of protection must be maintained to the exit discharge.

 Paragraph 7.1.3.2.2 prohibits an exit stair or exit ramp arrangement that requires a person to leave the exit enclosure, become exposed to conditions on a floor, and then re-enter the exit enclosure to continue moving to the exit discharge. Exhibit 7.8 shows an unacceptable arrangement. The discontinuity of leaving the stair enclosure, and then re-entering the stair enclosure to continue moving to the level of exit discharge, creates too great a potential for exposing occupants to danger and blocking their egress route.

30.2.4.3 Reserved.

30.2.4.4   A single exit shall be permitted in buildings where the total number of stories does not exceed four, provided that all of the following conditions are met:

(1)

There are four or fewer dwelling units per story.

(2)

The building is protected throughout by an approved, supervised automatic sprinkler system in accordance with 30.3.5.

(3)

The exit stairway does not serve more than one-half story below the level of exit discharge.

(4)

The travel distance from the entrance door of any dwelling unit to an exit does not exceed 35 ft (10.7 m).

(5)

The exit stairway is completely enclosed or separated from the rest of the building by barriers having a minimum 1-hour fire resistance rating.

(6)

All openings between the exit stairway enclosure and the building are protected with self-closing door assemblies having a minimum 1-hour fire protection rating.

(7)

All corridors serving as access to exits have a minimum 1-hour fire resistance rating.

(8)

Horizontal and vertical separation having a minimum ½-hour fire resistance rating is provided between dwelling units


----------



## Attararc (Apr 15, 2014)

thanks cda,but if the elevator lobby is protected with the same rated degree of the stair, i think it will be complied with 7.1.3.2.2

View attachment 1036


View attachment 1036


/monthly_2014_04/572953d214df1_ApartmentBuilding.jpg.18f37b00709f082e9644007ebe97f65c.jpg


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2014)

Attararc said:
			
		

> thanks cda,but if the elevator lobby is protected with the same rated degree of the stair, i think it will be complied with 7.1.3.2.2


Would agree

Also all areas from the stairs till you get outside have to be one hour with rated opening protection for the doors shown and if there is any glazing


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 15, 2014)

I believe that most codes prohibit an elevator being in a stair shaft.  Also, an exit passageway from a stair to the outside has to be protected the same as the stairway.  It's been a while since I worked under NFPA 101, but I don't think this would be allowed.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 16, 2014)

Based on the drawing provided, this could comply with NFPA 101, 2009 [30.2.4.4] if a fire barrier was provided in compliance with [8.3] for the entire stair/entry vestibule and the entry doors to the (4) dwelling units and set of double doors to the separated elevator lobby were 1-hour rated fire doors with rated closers.



> that the single exit (stair) in four story apartment building  shall open directly to the street or yard at the finished ground level;


This is not one the conditions you must meet in [30.2.4.4]

You may have issues with compliance with the Exit Discharge provisions of [7.7.2] unless there is compliance with [7.7.2.3].


----------

